# Manuka Honey on wounds



## Toast (10 December 2010)

Hey everyone, 
As some of you know my 7 month old colt sliced his shoulder open on tuesday. Its healing nicely and the mank is draining out of the hole. 

My mums bought some Manuka honey for it, but when should i put this on? i dont want it to get things stuck to the wound and it get infected.. Should i wait til the stitches have dissolved? (though vet said this could be 2 to 3 weeks) so.. whats everyones thoughts?

xx


----------



## Jade&Syrah (10 December 2010)

i'm so sat next to you whilst you posted this! ... mmm honey!


----------



## Chestnut mare (11 December 2010)

Double check with your vet first to ask when they recommend starting it! I'm a VN and have seen fantastic results with Manuka honey and wounds great stuff! .


----------



## chocolatepony (11 December 2010)

I agree to double check with your vet, but I would start as soon as- it makes everything a bit sticky but it should prevent infection and it really seems to speed up healing.


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2010)

My dog had a lump removed from her tail and wound just would not heal, after discussion with vet I used manuka honey on it.  I was concerned she would lick it, which was half the problem, but she didn't bother with it and it closed up in a few days.


----------



## 2Conker (11 December 2010)

chocolatepony said:



			I agree to double check with your vet, but I would start as soon as- it makes everything a bit sticky but it should prevent infection and it really seems to speed up healing.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, I use Manuka for all beings, humans, dogs and cats.  Found it very  helpful inside and outside!  My male (fighter) cat has had Manuka over the years for his battle wounds, and friend had great result with her IBS pains + another used it when having radiation treatment for breast cancer, when the skin was begining to break down - checked with the hospital first and they said they use honey dressings anyway in some cases!
I use it as early as possible, but havent had to use it over stitches  It is said to be a strong natural antibiotic; honey has been used for generations as a healer-and this particular honey is very strong and effective.   Worth keeping in the medicine chest, as it doesnt go off I'm told. (There is another recent thread on Manuka honey via Search if you've not seen it)


----------



## missparis (11 December 2010)

Manuka Honey is excellent for clearing up wounds but the other products I used to use on my show horses back home to prevent scarring (dont know if you can purchase over here) is Black Power & Ungvita (Pure Vitamin A Gel/Ointment) - always worked a treated, even when my horse managed to slit his rump open!


----------



## NeilM (11 December 2010)

Can someone tell me why Manuka honey is used?

When I took the tip of one of my fingers off with a Japanese vegetable knife, my Sensei just made a dressing with ordinary honey and I had to keep the dressing on for 10 days. I then changed it and again used ordinary honey and 10 day later the finger tip was perfectly reattached.

The Japanese must have very tough vegetables to need knives that bl**dy sharp!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 December 2010)

When our ram had flystrike wounds the vet sold us tiny tubes of ointment for it at huge £££ and the main ingredient was honey )) This was for an open wound so I think apply it at any stage other than actively bleeding everywhere. It worked a treat too.


----------



## chocolatepony (11 December 2010)

Manuka honey is meant to have better antibacterial properties than other honey.  Also not all manuka honey is the same!  I've used quite a few different types over the years and have found that one of the best (and reasonably priced) to be one called Activon distributed by Dechra.  It comes in a small tube and is sterile and medical grade.  Probably costs about £4 a tube (25g) and is a handy size to keep in first aid box!  It's the one a lot of vets use but it's not a prescription drug so you can buy from internet.


----------



## 2Conker (11 December 2010)

I use a New Zealand  UMF 15+ buy off the internet,  costs about £15.00 for a 500g jar.  Company is UK based, and imports from NZ. The more you buy, the better the price!
My understanding is that the purer (not from sugar fed bees) the honey the higher the antibacterial properties.  Honey is helpful too for hayfever.


----------



## Tnavas (11 December 2010)

Start putting it on straight away - it is marvelous stuff for healing with minimal scarring. Though sticky it is naturally antibiotic and will protect and heal the wound.

I've posted this before but just in case you didn't see
Pic 1 My friend horse shortly after coliding with the gate post, Pic 2 a few days later, stitches had burst - she then started putting on the honey, melting it and using a syringe to get it into the deeper areas. Pic 3 5 weeks after the original injury and back in work.


----------



## Tnavas (11 December 2010)

chocolatepony said:



			Manuka honey is meant to have better antibacterial properties than other honey.  Also not all manuka honey is the same!  I've used quite a few different types over the years and have found that one of the best (and reasonably priced) to be one called Activon distributed by Dechra.  It comes in a small tube and is sterile and medical grade.  Probably costs about £4 a tube (25g) and is a handy size to keep in first aid box!  It's the one a lot of vets use but it's not a prescription drug so you can buy from internet.
		
Click to expand...

You definately don't need to get medical grade honey - honey is naturally sterile. 

The most important thing to do is buy *'Activated Manuka Honey'* with the highest rating you can get.


----------



## 2Conker (11 December 2010)

chocolatepony said:



			Manuka honey is meant to have better antibacterial properties than other honey.  Also not all manuka honey is the same!  I've used quite a few different types over the years and have found that one of the best (and reasonably priced) to be one called Activon distributed by Dechra.  It comes in a small tube and is sterile and medical grade.  Probably costs about £4 a tube (25g) and is a handy size to keep in first aid box!  It's the one a lot of vets use but it's not a prescription drug so you can buy from internet.
		
Click to expand...




Evelyn said:



			You definately don't need to get medical grade honey - honey is naturally sterile. 

The most important thing to do is buy *'Activated Manuka Honey'* with the highest rating you can get.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Evelyn again - that's what I thought, also the UMF 15 upwards is the most concentrated and therefore likely to have higher antibacterial properties.


----------



## Toast (11 December 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys!! I was just a little worried about putting it over the stitches. Should i put it on the drainage hole or will this stop the drainage do we think??
Should i cover the wound to stop nasty things getting stuck to it? he's also been itching it as i found all manner of nasty crusty pus on his mouth today (not nice when your going to give him a good morning kiss! ) Ive been told this means its healing? It looks good for four days old though, i'll try to get a picture on later!
x


----------



## Pony_Puzz (11 December 2010)

I stuffed it regularly into my ponies neck when he almost (1-2mm off according to the vet) slit his jugular open. Packed it in and healed a treat, he has a tiny amount of scar tissue due to the cream we used before. It has tiny little bits (like exfoliating face washes) which I think help break down scar tissue and prevent it from forming 

Wonderful stuff, used it on our dogs chested when he sliced it open. Worked a treat and he didn't lick it though he did also have a loose t-shirt on  Need to start using it as soon as possible in order to get it going but if in doubt ask your vet.

Hope your colt gets better soon


----------



## Toast (11 December 2010)

Just if anyones interested... this is what he did:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=565721295#!/album.php?aid=256491&id=624831985

x


----------



## Toast (14 December 2010)

Just thought id bump this as we're on day 7 now and its started to break down. So disappointed  Im still unsure of whether to just slather it on the stiches and hope for the best? Any more thoughts?
x


----------



## Linz75 (14 December 2010)

Friends horse had the most horrific field injury during summer & Manuka honey was used from the moment wound occurred. I was told the higher the number on the bottle, the better. I honestly thought horse would end up with loads proud flesh or at least horrendous scarring but amazingly has only been left with a tiny scar. Amazing stuff, I'd slather it on if it were mine!


----------



## Linz75 (14 December 2010)

Ps ... Horse was stitched but stitches broke down over night on the first night.


----------



## Toast (14 December 2010)

Thanks! thats all i really needed to hear, Did you have an issue with things getting stuck to it? its right in 'licking off' reach too! x


----------



## Linz75 (14 December 2010)

Used it smothered on the inside of special non stick pads which were covered in bandages (was hock that was affected). I can't view your colts injury but is it possible to cover?


----------



## Toast (14 December 2010)

Well, it could be, but im not convinced it'd stay on. He's stabled with a filly to keep him company and shed most likely rip it off if he didnt! Will it be ok without? x


----------



## Linz75 (14 December 2010)

Didn't the other poster show pics of shoulder wound treated with Manuka? I wouldn't think it'd kill him if he licked it but prob check with vet. It is incredibly sticky & will prob collect half your bedding up with it but if it works, who cares?


----------



## Toast (14 December 2010)

Fair enough! i'll get slathering 
Thanks!
x


----------



## Linz75 (14 December 2010)

You're welcome. Good luck & make sure & post pics when he's healed up! x


----------



## chocolatepony (15 December 2010)

Don't worry about putting it over stitches, and it will help with drainage.  Hope it helps.


----------



## 2Conker (15 December 2010)

Linz75 said:



			Didn't the other poster show pics of shoulder wound treated with Manuka? I wouldn't think it'd kill him if he licked it but prob check with vet. It is incredibly sticky & will prob collect half your bedding up with it but if it works, who cares?
		
Click to expand...

It's great internally as well as externally-so let him lick the spoon!!  It's good for human conditions such as IBS, so taken internally.  I smear some on my cat's paws if he looks like coughing for him to lick off- use it on any animals wounds once they're cleaned up.  Just the most brilliant healing stuff.     Hope it all goes well with your fella.


----------



## Toast (15 December 2010)

Hi guys just an update. Had the vet back out this morning because the whole thing has broken down now and there was bits of dead skin that needed cutting off. There was also a pocket of fluid and pus gathering under the skin flap that needed draining  So now its a matter of second intention healing sadly which i really didnt want it to come to. There was talk of skin grafts if i was worried about scarring, which im disappointed about as he is my future show horse.
I mentioned the honey, and he agreed that it was a good idea but would be worried about the bedding and haylage getting stuck to it. Ive been advised to silver spray for now until its healed a bit and then to slap it on. 
Thanks for everyones replies!!!
x


----------

